# how to condidtion for breeding



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

tell me method and step and plus Advice ^^ 
I got the breeding tank setup already 
heater , leaf , etc


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

right now im currently condition my betta 5 - 10 minute per day
Condition this pair for 1 week 

I wonder next step to do 
so put male in the tank and female in a glass vase or chimney 
wait for a couple hour or until she show breeding strip


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

phikhanhs said:


> right now im currently condition my betta 5 - 10 minute per day
> Condition this pair for 1 week
> 
> I wonder next step to do
> ...


I think you are misunderstanding something. "Conditioning" is not introducing the female to male. It's more of mass feeding with nutritious foods. Your male will most likely fast the whole breeding and fry rearing period. He will need to store lots of energy.

Once both have been fatten up, then you start introducing them. If both flirt swim, then put the male in the breeding tank and the female floating in a jar or chimney. Once you think they're ready, release the female and let them do their thing.


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

thank and give me any advice ^^


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

but condition the pair 5- 10 minute per day and I feed them bloodworm and pellet\

both of them are flaring and what is flirt swim


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

indjo said:


> I think you are misunderstanding something. "Conditioning" is not introducing the female to male. It's more of mass feeding with nutritious foods. Your male will most likely fast the whole breeding and fry rearing period. He will need to store lots of energy.
> 
> Once both have been fatten up, then you start introducing them. If both flirt swim, then put the male in the breeding tank and the female floating in a jar or chimney. Once you think they're ready, release the female and let them do their thing.


it almost like preparing to breed and eat nutrious food and you start introducing them for how many minute?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The key to breeding is a very healthy pair. You can exercise healthy pairs 5-10 minutes daily. I give mine much much longer exercises (30-60min (not advised)). But when exercising, you don't have to use the pair to be bred. You can flare them to any betta or mirror.

Look at youtube videos on betta fighting and betta breeding. Compare the way they flare/swim. When a betta fights, it will flare and maintain its position. But when a betta wants to breed, it will flare but swim all over the tank, hoping the other will follow it. This flare/swimming style applies to both sexes.

I don't look for bubble nests when choosing my pair. I look for those who would flirt flare/swim then just piop them together at the same time in the breeding tank. I AM NOT ADVISING THIS FOR YOU. I advise you to use the floating jar method - safer for the breeders.

Usually a healthy betta will want to breed and will almost always flirt when exercised. Assuming that your bettas are healthy and in breeding mode, plus you have everything set, then you can put the male in the breeding tank and female floating. Give them a day or two then if both are still in breeding mode, release female.


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

thank you ^^


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

any other people who wanted to help me ^^ 
Im glad if anyone can give me advice


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I do it different each time. Just depends on the pair. If I have an overly aggressive pair, I do a ten gallon. Gives them more room to chase/hide. A meek pair might need a smaller container forcing them together/closer. Do what you are most comfortable with. Feed your fish well. Pull them out if the spawning tank if too much damage is occurring. You are the judge if it all. Welcome to breeding!


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

nice advice you given!!!! whatever method that work for me It will be great for me


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone who want to help me ^^ what would be result of sibling pair Platium red black dragon


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You will end up with a rainbow of colors.
Platinum = steel blue back ground, cambodian, NR, maybe spread genes, metallic
Black dragon = Black, copper (steel blue back ground, metallic), dragon

Platinum x Black dragon = probabilities; cambodian like colors (partial dragon, metallic, and maybe regular), multi copper, multi turquoise, partial black dragon (probably with some red on it), multi platinum (not clean white color). . . . . kepp in mind that this is not definite. Results depends on their genetic background, which/whose genes are dominant/ stronger in the individual's line.


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

here a pic of him 
I probably breed him to a red dragon/imbeiis hybird 
F1 daugther to father = ???


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Could you rephrase the question? Not sure what you're asking


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

omggggggggg that male is..... beyond amazing.... do you mind my asking how much you got him for and where? if not thats ok haha


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

@binebetta Baleangbetta and $40 HEHE Aquabid
red dragon/imbeiis hybird x Platinum red black dragon = f1


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

f1 x father ^^ SEE I might get amazing color or any kind of tail type


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Your male is basically from a red dragon line. If you pair him to a red dragon, you should get lots of red dragons with various shades (fin) . . . . True red dragons are suppose to have clean red fins. By Various shades I mean; you may have clean reds or with white rays. Etc.


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

I see ^^ how you condition your bettas? condition for breeding?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't really condition my bettas. They are always fed lots of live or frozen foods 2-3 times daily. In fact I fast some of my fatter females so my male could embrace them better.


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

any other advice or someone will help me ??
I failed agian couple day ago ... so i put the male first in the tank for 1 day then the female and put the female in a glass jar then wait


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

My past spawns I place the female and male in tank at the same time in late evening like 7pm or 8pm. Then turn lights out. In the morning I usually find a full nest made by the male. Then the next day or so there are eggs...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

phikhanhs said:


> any other advice or someone will help me ??
> I failed agian couple day ago ... so i put the male first in the tank for 1 day then the female and put the female in a glass jar then wait


How did you fail? Did they lose interest or something?

Condition them with lots of frozen foods. If you only have access to one type of food, is OK (I mainly feed mine frozen bloodworms). Feed them until they bloat 2-3 times daily for a few weeks. Remember to keep up with water changes - the more you feed, the more water needs changing.

During the whole period, isolate both. Exercise them daily to the same sex.

Try using densely planted method (1/3 - half of tank). Use bushy leafed plants like cabomba or anacharis. A floating water lettuce is also good for the nest and the roots may house lots of micro organisms. Or use those soft plastic ropes (not sure what they are called in English). Tie the rope to an anchor then strip it into small threads. Use enough for the female to hide.

Make sure you know what swim flirting is - they must be in breeding mode. When you are 1001% sure they are in breeding mode, you could either put both in at once or put the male in first and the female the following day. Put them in just before dark - with no extra lighting. They should become less active at night but can sense each other (less damage on female). Let them be until they spawn. . . . if they are healthy, they will eventually spawn.


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

I disturb them a lot and I saw them embrace but i accidental put the towel off very quircy so they hide and for me I was thinking they not wanting to breed again and Try again later


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If they were spooked, they should continue spawning. Try leaving "peek through" so you can monitor them without spooking them.


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

I peeking and the male making a huge bubble nest and chase the female around 
and I notice female trying to destroy the nest idk why
why is that?? I check on them for a couple time 
I put them together at 7Pm and release at 10 pm 
today I saw the male with the bubble nest and haven't spawn yet 
how long i have to wait?


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

MY betta Finn gets any shrimp that die and got a moth today and has a big bubble nest just waiting for a girl to come along. Poor boy. Ain't gonna happen XD


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

phikhanhs said:


> I peeking and the male making a huge bubble nest and chase the female around
> and I notice female trying to destroy the nest idk why
> why is that?? I check on them for a couple time
> I put them together at 7Pm and release at 10 pm
> ...


Veteran females usually spawn within 24 hours. If I release just before dark, they usually begin to spawn the following morning - noon (without prior introduction).


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

I find out my male made a bubble nest yesterday and today IT IS HUGE
Maybe i have to wait for another day


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

They spawn today ^^


----------



## VincentTH (Nov 9, 2012)

You may have known already, but here what I'd do next:

(1) Take the female out when she goes into hiding.
(2) Leave the light on, and turn the filter off.
(3) Your choice of whether to feed the male. I do feed them a little twice a day, and only if he takes the food.
(4) When the frys are free swimming, take the male out, turn on the filter a little bit (when you see water coming off the sponge filter). Turn off the light at night.
(5) You can then start feeding the frys. I would start with Vinegar eels for the first 2 weeks (if you have them), together with microworms, or just microworms if you don't have the eels.
(6) Don't change water until frys are 2-week old, but do it if you have fouled water. Siphoning out the waste into a jar, and then try to recover any tiny frys that got accidentally siphoned out.

Water quality and presense of wiggling tiny food are the 2 keys to fry surviving till adulthood. 

Good luck!


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

How long the egg to hatch???


----------



## VincentTH (Nov 9, 2012)

phikhanhs said:


> How long the egg to hatch???


Depend on the temperature of the breeding tank, somewhere between 36-48 hours since spawning.
The #1 killer of egg is fungus, so keep the temperature 78-82F and add some antifungus and aquarium salt to the tank.


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

^.^ I can't wait until they hatch


----------

